# SFR imap et Mail



## wip (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour 

Comme beaucoup maintenant, je me retrouve avec plusieurs mac et un iPhone. Afin d'éviter de trier 3 fois mes mails sur chaque messagerie, je voudrais qu'elles soient synchronisées. Je me renseigne depuis un moment et j'essaye de passer mes comptes mails POP (SFR, Free et aussi Orange) en compte IMAP mais je ne trouve pas de renseignement précis sur le net, surtout pour SFR...
J'utilise Mail comme messagerie sur Mac et iPhone.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci 

Wip


----------



## zoubi2 (6 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

- serveur = imap.sfr.fr
- port 143
- identifiant (pour l'authentification) = adresse mail complète *AVEC* le @sfr.fr
- pas de sécurisation/cryptage (SSL ou autre)

Ça devrait marcher.


----------



## wip (6 Juillet 2011)

Merci Zoubi 

Ca semble marcher pour sfr (Avec une adresse neuf d'ailleurs )

Maintenant, au tour de free


----------



## dricsou04 (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche moi aussi à passer sur un serveur de réception IMAP pour pouvoir synchroniser les mails sur mon iPhone et mon MacBook Pro. J'ai essayé d'appliquer les conseils dispensés ci-dessus mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.

J'ai une adresse @neuf.fr et quand je créée un nouveau compte dans Mail il ne me laisse pas le choix entre POP et IMAP, c'est POP automatiquement !

Des suggestions ?
Merci d'avance

dricsou04


----------



## wip (4 Novembre 2011)

dricsou04 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche moi aussi à passer sur un serveur de réception IMAP pour pouvoir synchroniser les mails sur mon iPhone et mon MacBook Pro. J'ai essayé d'appliquer les conseils dispensés ci-dessus mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
> 
> ...


Et tu as essayé de mettre l'adresse IMAP dans le compte POP ?


----------



## zoubi2 (4 Novembre 2011)

@dericsou: En effet   Là, je suis sec...

Y doit y avoir une astuce, attendons un guru.


----------



## alpha7 (5 Novembre 2011)

Je vois bien l'intérêt d'un serveur de réception Imap, sauf que j'ai quelques problèmes avec celui de Yahoo.
En deux mots :
- j'ai un compte yahoo pour lequel j'ai configuré un de mes mac avec un serveur de réception Pop (c'était il y a longtemps quand Mail permettait de garder la main...) et ça marche très bien, sauf qu'évidemment, je ne suis pas synchro avec mon iPhone qui me recharge tous les messages...
- j'ai un autre compte yahoo sur un autre mac, mais là j'ai été obligé de le configurer avec un serveur Imap, "Mail" ne donne pas le choix, lorsque je donne mon compte, comme il voit "yahoo", il m'impose le type de serveur de réception. Or je voudrais pouvoir le configurer en serveur Pop car la config Imap est capricieuse : messages reçus non relevés pendant plusieurs jours - situation débloquée en recréant le compte ! - ou encore, messages qui ne partent pas - je ne comprends pas le rapport d'ailleurs avec le serveur de réception !
Bon, il y a plus de 2 mots.
Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire dans "mail" version 4.5 ou version 5.1 pour lui imposer le type de serveur de réception qu'on veut pour un compte ?

Je suis conscient de ne pas avoir répondu à la question... toutefois... Yahoo dispose donc d'un serveur Imap, et, dans Yahoo on peut récupérer (je n'ai pas essayé) d'autres comptes. Cela permettrait peut-être à Wip de résoudre son problème ?

Merci,


----------



## wip (6 Novembre 2011)

Mais je n'ai plus de problème moi


----------



## zoubi2 (6 Novembre 2011)

OK wip 

Mais comment t'as fait pour configurer un imap chez SFR???

Moi je suis comme dericsou, c'est pop et rien d'autre...


----------



## sebpoint (7 Novembre 2011)

j'ai exactement le meme probleme, impossible de créer un compte imap avec Mail, il n'y a pas le choix...que du POP...
Help me please


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> Et tu as essayé de mettre l'adresse IMAP dans le compte POP ?


----------



## sebpoint (8 Novembre 2011)

Oui j'ai essaye, mais rien que du pop


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2011)

Il se passe quoi quand tu mets une adresse imap ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------

Bon, alors j'ai regardé ce midi.

Dans mail, dans les préférences "comptes", il suffit d'ajouter un compte (+). Entrer l'adresse internet puis le mot de pass du compte. Ensuite, sur la passe suivante "serveur de réception", il y a un menu déroulant ou l'on peut choisir "Pop, Imap, Exchange 2077 ou Exchange IMAP".



PS: N'oubliez pas de désactiver le compte POP avant d'activer le compte IMAP


----------



## zoubi2 (8 Novembre 2011)

Aaaaahhhhhhh.....

"*PS: N'oubliez pas de désactiver le compte POP avant d'activer le compte IMAP*"

Ah ben oui... Fallait y penser!

Franchement, ce n'est pas d'une évidence aveuglante...

Merci wip


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> Aaaaahhhhhhh.....
> 
> "*PS: N'oubliez pas de désactiver le compte POP avant d'activer le compte IMAP*"
> 
> ...


J'avais lu ça sur les forum d'Orange ou sfr je sais plus. Cela a marché pour toi ?


----------



## zoubi2 (10 Novembre 2011)

"_Cela a marché pour toi ?_"

Ah ben je sais pas wip, je suis passé à POP entre-temps... 

Mais l'information me paraît astucieuse et pertinente!


----------



## kikihorse92 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Bon j'ai lu ce post avec attention mais toujours pas réussi à configurer mon compte SFR en imap sous MAC. Ma config est la suivante:

Mac OS 10.7 Lion
Chez SFR
Mail OS 5.1

Quand vous dites desactiver le protocole POP, c'est dans quoi et ou ? Quand je vais sur mon interface mail sur le site SFR et que je regarde les paramètres, POP et IMAP sont activés par défaut et on ne peut pas en désactiver un.

Actuellement je passe par des redirections IMAP vi GMAIL mais du coup je reçois tout mes messages en double ou triple (1 version dans le boite de reception, 1 autre dans Tous les messages etccc.) bref, ç'est pas optimal

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer la marche à suivre pour tout simplement :
- ne plus avoir à utiliser Gmail et simplement recevoir mes emails SFR dans Mail OSX en imap

Merci à vous


----------



## wip (25 Novembre 2011)

Quand on dit de désactiver le POP, ca veut dire de ne plus te servir de ton compte POP en le désactivant


----------



## zoubi2 (25 Novembre 2011)

kikihorse, c'est quoi ton problème exactement?

Tu ne peux pas sélectionnner "IMAP" dans Mail parce que tu a déjà un compte pop/SFR dans Mail ou bien tout simplement tu n'arrives pas à configurer pour que "ça marche"?

Messages d'erreur?


----------



## sebpoint (9 Décembre 2011)

bonjour,
je n'y arrive tirs pas.
Si je met mon compte pop, que je le désactive et que je veux ajouter mon compte en imap, il me dit qu'il existe deja, normal.
Du coup je ne me sert pas de mail pour ma boite sfr, c dommage.. 
Pkoi ne peut on pas avoir le choix? entre pop et imap?
merci de me donner la marche a suivre car la je ne vois pas du tout.
Merci bop


----------



## TheBombadil (1 Mars 2012)

Exemple pour une adresse prenomnom@sfr.fr :

Dans la première fenêtre :
- Prénom NOM
- prenomnom
- "rien", mais cliquer tout de même dans le champ pour que le bouton "Créer" devienne "Continuer"

La suite vous la connaissez : choisir "IMAP", imap.sfr.fr blablabla smtp.sfr.fr ... etc. ! Et normalement ça vous crée un joli compte SFR imap !


----------



## sebpoint (2 Mars 2012)

TheBombadil a dit:


> Exemple pour une adresse prenomnom@sfr.fr :
> 
> Dans la première fenêtre :
> - Prénom NOM
> ...



oui, beh cela ne fonctionne pas pour moi, il ne me propose pas d'imam ou quoi que ce soit, qd je fais continuer,la page suivante j'ai tout mon compte en pop, et il me dit de créer ...
je comprends pas, ça m'énerve ce truc.......


----------



## zoubi2 (19 Mars 2012)

Même problème...

J'avais un compte pop chez SFR. Je veux passer en imap ==> je désactive le compte pop et désactive l'importation des mails. Je quitte mail et le relance. Le compte pop est bien marqué "inactif".

Compte désactivé, création nouveau compte avec la même adresse (évidemment) sans que Mail me demande si je veux du pop ou de l'imap. J'entre mes coordonnées... Et voici le résultat:







Et voilà... Pas le choix, Mail m'impose un compte pop et recrée le même... 

Que veux dire "Mail a trouvé un compte sur le serveur..."? Les infos viennent de SFR ou d'un fichier de config Mail?

Bon. Sachant que j'allais sans doute changer de stratégie, j'avais gardé mes mails sur le serveur. Donc je peux tranquillement supprimer le compte. Donc je supprime carrément le compte. J'en crée un nouveau ==> Exactement le même résultat!!

Plus surprenant: Je recrée le compte (après suppression) mais cette fois-ci en entrant uniquement mon adresse mail, pas le mot de passe ==> Mail me crée un compte pop qui s'empresse de se connecter et rapatrier mes mails! Là ça devient le délire...

Tout se passe comme si Mail gardait quelque part les infos de mon ex-compte pop, qui ne sont pas supprimées ou inhibées quand on supprime ou inactive le compte...

Étant donné l'état de ce fil, j'ai l'impression que les honorables gurus sont secs, non?

HELP!!!

Mac OS X 10.6.8
Mail 4.5


----------



## zoubi2 (21 Mars 2012)

Bon, un petit follow-up...

1) Comme déjà dit, impossible de passer de pop à imap sur SFR.
2) Alors j'ai essayé sur le Mac Mini tout neuf de ma jeune épouse. Donc avec un Mail vierge ==> Même punition. Imap impossible sur SFR. C'est POP, point final.
3) Zut de crotte. Je viens de recevoir un iPad tout neuf. Vierge de chez vierge. Je configure le Mail: Idem pareil... C'est POP ou c'est rien...

J'ai l'impression -mais je peux évidemment me tromper- que le problème vient de la base de données Apple sur les FAI. L'entrée SFR doit être fausse ou partielle...

Du coup j'ai installé Thunderbird sur les Macs et Sparrow sur l'iPad: Aucun problème.
Ce qui me laisse penser que le pb ne vient pas de SFR...


----------



## interactif (20 Avril 2012)

Salut,

l'astuce consiste lors de la création du compte mail à ne pas remplir le 2ème champ en entier (adresse mail). xxxx au lieu de xxxx@sfr.fr, ensuite la création du cpte imap se fait correctement.

ps : pour un ipad 5.1, j'ai du faire encore autrement pour configurer l'imap sfr, rentrez un mot de passe erroné, puis vous pouvez maintenant choisir Imap comme type de cpte, dans le champ serveur de réception indiquez : imap.sfr.fr et ça marche. je suis un peu surpris de devoir bidouiller à ce point sur la techno Apple.


----------



## zoubi2 (23 Avril 2012)

Alors là... *CHAPEAU!*

Je renonce à comprendre... Mais ÇA MARCHE!

Merci "interactif"


----------



## villeroy (14 Novembre 2012)

Je confirme, sur l'Imac j'ai pu enfin créer mes comptes Mail en Imap chez SFR.
Merci du tuyau, précisions:

Compléter l'adresse mail une fois le compte Imap créé (clic droit sur le compte  ===> modifier le compte ===> sauvegarder)

Les mails encore sur le serveur sont automatiquement transférés au compte IMAP, copier d'un compte à l'autre ceux qui ne le seraient pas avant de supprimer le compte POP.

Je n'ai trouvé nul part, sauf ici et le forum SFR (zoubi2 ayant fait suivre l'info) de solution au changement de POP à IMAP !!!


----------

